# Feds to announce funding for unique veterans' home in Ottawa



## 211RadOp (9 Jul 2019)

Not sure if this is the right forum, but it fits.  Mods feel free to move if needed.



> *Feds to announce funding for unique veterans' home in Ottawa*
> 
> Building at former base designed specifically for military veterans struggling with homelessness
> 
> ...



https://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/ottawa/funding-ottawa-veteran-shelter-1.5204173


----------

